# What does this look like to you?



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

So I just bought this pede for $25 and here is the pic I got of it. It was labled haitian giant centipede. Looks like a Gigantea to me.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 5, 2008)

HOLY Poop
that does look like a S. gigantea! 
do they have anymore?


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

HAHA. Thats awesome. I cant wait to see it when it gets here tuesday. Best 57$ I have ever spent. And I dunno.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh! I think it`s a Sc.gigantea robusta

But I See Some Where in A.B Sc.gigantea robust same Sc.galapagoensis or New Species


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 5, 2008)

This is what is sold as "Scolopendra gigantea robusta". But because there is no species with this name, in Germany there is a big discussion what species this might be.

So according to my newest informations, either this is Scolopendra galapagoensis or a new species.

Anyway you got a very nice centipede - and therefor it wasn`t expensive!!!!


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 5, 2008)

I am SOOOO jealous, why can't something like this happen to me!!!!


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

Im very excited, and suprised. I just happened to run across it and figured I couldnt pass it up.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2008)

can you verify it has a ringfurrow on the 1st tergite ?
looks kinda blurry. 

please post some pictures if ya have it at home  .


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

Steven said:


> can you verify it has a ringfurrow on the 1st tergite ?
> looks kinda blurry.
> 
> please post some pictures if ya have it at home  .


Will do steven. It is supposibly already around 6''. But I will get some real good pics when it arrives. Thats just the pic they sent me of one.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 5, 2008)

@ Steven:

I think I can see one... don`t you?


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well its positively a S.gigantea sp. I think Robusta but I may be wrong. Ill know when it gets here and I get to play arond with it and take some actually photos.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> @ Steven:
> I think I can see one... don`t you?


i see _something _on the 1st tergite  

let's wait for more pictures


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 5, 2008)

Im actually buying 2 of these. Maybe if I breed them I could sell some, has anyone attempted to breed these before??:?


----------



## szappan (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow... ironically enough three years ago I received a call from a local pet store to come down and pick up my new _gigantea_... turned out to be an _alternans_ (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=64765)

I think what happened is that they mixed up our orders.  Would you be so kind as to pop the gigantea in the mail for me?  Thanks.  I appreciate it.   

 

Seriously though, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Nicely done!  :clap:


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol thanks. I am actually thinking about buying the guys entire lot of them. Then I can sell a few


----------



## Canth (Oct 6, 2008)

How bout share your source?


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

Canth said:


> How bout share your source?


Well honestly why give away money? I will supply my real life friends in the hobby first and foremost. They already have bout most of them. We are going to try and get a breeding project going to get the species circulating.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2008)

I would get in touch with the supplier asap and ask if the picture is truly a picture of a centipede they actually have before I bought anymore.  I'm suspicious at the moment.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> I would get in touch with the supplier asap and ask if the picture is truly a picture of a centipede they actually have before I bought anymore.  I'm suspicious at the moment.


I already have done it. They all look about the same the only difference is the sizes. And I may get the one in this pic he said.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey,

if the U.S. import laws wouldn't be that tight i would send you a gallon of luck, because you will definitely need it.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Oct 6, 2008)

reptiledepot store ? 
just a guess hehe


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey,
> 
> if the U.S. import laws wouldn't be that tight i would send you a gallon of luck, because you will definitely need it.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for the sympathy but I think I can handle the situation(not trying to be rude). I really do hope they are Robustas. Along with a few people on here im sure they may want one from me for a good price( )?? Even if they would be haitian giants they are still a good price for a larger one.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, OK good luck with it.  I've seen the same pic on the net.  What made me suspicious is that it seems like I saw the same pic on the same site a couple of years ago, but I'm not sure.  The site also says they have nothing to sell.  I'm going to double check when it's daylight, my sleep hours are all messed up.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,

but you actually know there is no species called "Scolopendra gigantea robusta"? I doubt that "Scolopendra robusta" from Mexico ever entered invertebrate market.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Oct 6, 2008)

www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/alternans.JPG

its been there for a long time, galapoheros is right i think


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is what he had to say about the pedes I bought. So yes the pic is of the pedes he has now, or so he says lol.

Dealer: yes, we will add another one to the order, the pic shown is from the same batch and they all look pretty much alike, though I cant say it is the exact one you will get. your order will be filled monday 10/6/08 and will ship around 2-3 pm EDT and will be shipped FedEx Next Day, the website figured you shipping wrong the shipping for 2 animals is 29.99 instead of 34.99 I will fix this on the paypal invoice.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

My guess is that if it is not the pictured pede it will be a alternans.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 6, 2008)

let me know, depending on price, i might get one from you.


----------



## SAn (Oct 6, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> let me know, depending on price, i might get one from you.


Why not try to buy directly from the source on the cheap price lol..


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 6, 2008)

I would, if cjm1991 tells me where he is getting his .


----------



## SAn (Oct 6, 2008)

lol.. why not check a link to the same picture in the previous replies..

http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/alternans.JPG

so probably there    (http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com)


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 6, 2008)

i kno, i saw that picture yesterday when i did a pictures search on Scolopendra alternans


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 6, 2008)

So maybe the vendor just borrowed someone else's misidentified photo and what they have are actually _S. alternans_...


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 6, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> So maybe the vendor just borrowed someone else's misidentified photo and what they have are actually _S. alternans_...


Yeah thats what I said a few posts ago. Its the most likely answer. Maybe Ill get lucky.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 7, 2008)

So they ended up being alternans. I got the smaller one out for about a second and got bit on the pinky lol. I actually bothered to report it sense I didn't see another haitian alternans report. But absolutely no side effects or pain. A tiny bit of itching, that's it.


----------

